# Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island)



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts,

finally i got hold of some 10 Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island) from Czech direct imports.
they are labeled as Ruti island

but when i see them they are almost colorless....  
size ranging from 1inch to 1.5 inch
are they still too small to see any color?

what i can see is depending on mood , they have some black vertical strips and some faint yellow body on some suspected "males".... suspected "females" are mostly silver with yellow tails and anal fins. there are no red color! :-?

is yellow color more prominent on Ruti island? is there any red on Ruti island?

thanks


----------



## Hookstermeister (Sep 26, 2006)

It's perfectly normal for them to look like that at their current size. Give them some time to grow out a bit and your males will gradually start coloring up.
Red or orange will be the main color on the upper half of the fish. Be patient and you will be rewarded with some beautiful fish.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

thank u sir
ok i will feed them 3 times a day and hope they will grow very fast.
i actually notice they are quite aggressive to each other even at 1-1.5 inch!
they are living in a 55 gallon now.

ok which P.nyererei location has the most red color and most beautiful? Ruti?
and how big do Rutis grow?

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

any folks

have good pictures of ruti?
what i see on the internet search shows many different color forms.
not too see what they will look like when fully grown...

thanks


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

I am currently on a quest for Ruti and not having any luck. I have ended up with three females. Here are some pics. I am fairly confident in the breeder I got these from. There are so many variants, a lot of sources aren't always sure what variant they have ect. Hope these pics help! I am looking for a batch of 8-10 juvies, let me know where I can find some!


















The yellow is more of a haze. Note the blue top with red tip. I would appreciate some confirmation and agreement from someone with experience with this species!


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

yup those females in your pixs looks excatly like mine.
how big is your ruti?


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Two inches, maybe 2 1/4


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

any egg spots on the anal fins?
my females do have some egg spots. but some females dont have any too...


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, one of them does have egg spots.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Here's a pic of the P.nyererei ruti island from Leiden university
http://aquarium-webzine.com/poisson-eau ... ppe-ble_01
another pic ofa subdominated male
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... beta2i.jpg 
the same fish when dominant
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... erei-8.jpg
a female
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... irutyF.jpg
xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

holy sh....... i think i have all females looking at those pics!
they are 1-1.5 inch now and they all look like the female!

arghhh...... sad...


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Be patient, I hear males won't show much color for a while, and sometimes only one male has obvious color. I would wait a little longer before reaching any conclusions.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

chowder, the blue fish with red fins is H.sp"red tail sheller" a mollusc eater from the Kenyan shores of lake victoria.
xris


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup, we were talking about the center fish in the same photo, a female Nyererei Ruti Island. I was describing the dorsal fin blue with red edge.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

johnchor said:


> holy sh....... i think i have all females looking at those pics!
> they are 1-1.5 inch now and they all look like the female!
> 
> arghhh...... sad...


My younger males didn't show much of any color until they were about 6-8 months old and near the 2" range...


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts,

just an update.

my batch of 10 Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island) started to color up now. those that are now 2inches+ show good yellow,orange,black colors.
those smaller still show grey and black... drab colors
it seems like i have 9 males and 1 female! :x

i notice Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island) is more orange than red??? can anyone confirm this?
it looks different from those i saw in thailand, those were very RED up to the dorsal fins not orange like mine.??? :-?

their aggression is quite high for a hap. but most of the time they leave other fishes alone. they like to fight among themselves.

thanks


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

Yours should look like this at that size. be patient, the Colors will come in time.
....not much color yet but a little.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello [email protected]@n
yes mine looks exactly like the 2nd picture! with abit more orange on the top. but not red...
some are very very dark body...

do u have pictures of females?
it looks like i have 10 males!

thanks


----------

